# 240 kits



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

hey I dont own a 240sx but my friend soon will a 95 240sx to be exact. I want to show him some awsome kits for it that i have seen in the past ... I know they make a skyline kit or it ..


can anyone send me some links

im trying to find the skyline kit but am having a hard time.

thnks


----------

